# Night



## tbone13

Whether you begged for them to come on the bed, or they "invited themselves" after you fell asleep, let everyone know where your vizsla sleep.


----------



## calum

Nope, not at home, she sleeps in the kitchen but in the caravan she does.


----------



## OzVizBoyz

1 under the covers, 1 on the covers and now a 30kg GSP also sneaking up at night


----------



## steltz02

He sleeps in the bed next to me until I get done reading, and then he goes in his crate (at least for now  ).


----------



## jacksmommy

Jack sleeps all over the place - its kind of a rotation throughout the night. On top of the covers, under the covers, in his bed, on the floor and so on. If he is under the covers he MUST lay touching you somewhere somehow. I guess thats why they call them "velcro vizslas"


----------



## steltz02

jacksmommy said:


> Jack sleeps all over the place - its kind of a rotation throughout the night. On top of the covers, under the covers, in his bed, on the floor and so on. If he is under the covers he MUST lay touching you somewhere somehow. I guess thats why they call them "velcro vizslas"


My Vizsla is really independent. He follows me into rooom but doesn't feel he needs to touch me all the time. If he is tired he will just lay somewhere to sleep and could care less who is around him.

I wonder if this will change as he grows up.


----------



## Vlicked

Well, right now we crate our 8 month old pup in the bedroom with us. I would loooooooooove to have him sleep with us but I am a "dogs shouldn't be on furniture" type of person. I did that with a previous dog and had troubles with possessiveness (I know, I know! I take full responsibility). 

I am curious, though, if anyone has transitioned their dogs to letting them roam at night after always sleeping in a kennel...any kind of bad behaviors? Or do they sleep in the room for the most part during the night? I would think when he's a few months older he could at least have a bed to sleep on in the bedroom with us instead of being in the kennel. Knowing him, he would stay in the room with us and not roam around the house and, say, chew the sofa cushions!


----------



## ritz

Ritz starts out asleep at the foot of the bed under her own blanket (she likes covers) but throughout the night she sneaks up and when i wake up she's typically under my covers cuddling me with her head on my pillow. 

I used to leave the door open when i went to sleep when i first got her before she was house trained and that was a problem with using the bathroom in the house overnight. I just started shutting her in my room until she quit having accidents. Now that she is completely house trained, she technically has roam of the house at night but she never goes anywhere unless i get up from bed.


----------



## Jaxmom

Initially our pup "Jax" slept in a kennel carrier in our bedroom, while his crate was in our kitchen. We would stay in the crate when we were not at home, or when he just wanted his alone time. When he outgrew the kennel carrier we tried to have him sleep in the crate, but we weren't getting any sleep from all his howling and commotion. He then found his way into our bed, along with one of our cats and sometimes our 4 year old daughter! luckily we have a king bed. He has been great all through the night, maybe left 2 nights total and had an accident in the house when he was younger than 5 months. As long as we're there he sleeps so soundly, even snores. And yes he loves to be under the covers and touching us- a true velcro viszla


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

Hello!

One night we decided to leave Lucy out of the kennel while we read in bed. We were going to put her in when we went to sleep, but she just came in and laid down on her blanket on the floor next to the bed and fell asleep. So we decided lets try it and ever since she just sleeps right there on her bed. We went a got a small cheap baby gate from Target, I think is was $10. We put it up everynight, until we feel we can trust her. She is only just 6 months old. She was 4 months old when we felt she could handle it on the bed and she had done great!

We are also no furniture people and I am allergic so I cannot have her in our bed.





ritz said:


> Ritz starts out asleep at the foot of the bed under her own blanket (she likes covers) but throughout the night she sneaks up and when i wake up she's typically under my covers cuddling me with her head on my pillow.
> 
> I used to leave the door open when i went to sleep when i first got her before she was house trained and that was a problem with using the bathroom in the house overnight. I just started shutting her in my room until she quit having accidents. Now that she is completely house trained, she technically has roam of the house at night but she never goes anywhere unless i get up from bed.


----------



## vgal

I have two Vizslas. One who thinks she has to sleep on the bed everynight. (She actually has her own bed on the floor next to mine). She starts off at the foot of the bed but by morning you better bet she right up there with you sharing a pillow. My other Vizsla is funny. He'll sleep on the bed on occasion but his favorite place is in the clothes closet behind the hanging clothes. If you don't know he's there he'll about give you a heart attack coming out of there. First time he came out of his new found "den" I about through myself into the wall with fright only to have him kiss my nose after. Dang dog.


----------



## Vprincess

Farley must be under the covers touching you :


----------



## 1notenough

they know when it is bed time.they often beat me there.it is a fight for the covers.challenging to say the least but comforting too .i have had labs.gsp.black and tan coonhound never had a dog who wanted to be this close all the time.always in tow where ever i go


----------



## Ed.

Kaiser would love to sleep in bed under the covers but he has his own bed, with his own quilt and pillow. I think he sees everyone else getting under cover and wants the same.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

lol yeah my female Lili sleeps in my bed with me, its very convenient in the winter when its very cold but in the summer its like ****, she raises the temp by like 5 degrees, tobi is kinda big since he's the male, he's very sensitive and likes to sleep alone on our downstairs couch and we cover him with a blanket, its cool cuz he alerts us if anyone is to brake in, that's how it is at my house 8)


----------



## scooby

I absolutely adore my v but can think of nothing worse than having him in my bed or bedroom he snores so loud i doubt I get any sleep even with ear plugs !!! He sleeps in his crate downstairs and since we got him at 10wks he's slept there without any crying and unless he stops snoring that's were he'll stay


----------



## Big Rick

Dexter sleeps in his crate next to our bed. Our other dog, a Rottie, sleeps either on her bed on the other side of our bed or on the floor at the foot of the bed. The only time Dex is allowed on the bed is when he wakes Mommy in the morning.


----------



## englishvizsla

I have to say that I definitely agree with Scooby. I love Ferdie to bits but there's no way he's coming on my bed!! He also sleeps in his crate downstairs and is quite happy. In fact sometimes he will go and put himself in there if we are late going to bed and he's tired.

He's also a loud snorer too and we can quite often hear him even from our bedroom with the door shut!


----------



## madaboutvizslas

Mines the same. By 10pm she's ready to hit the crate or kennel (depending on the season). She knows the drill and when you get out of your chair at this time of the night she just heads off to the door. Most of the evening though she is on Daddy's lap!  She would be in the bed in a flash if you let her. Occasionaly my wife lets her sneak in on a Sat morning. What a laugh. You'd think it just won the lottery!


----------



## Tenspot

Cider will start out in one of three places - the blue recliner, the sofa, or her cedar bed in our room. Typically when my wife gets out of bed Cider will come take her place..


----------



## Sahara

Tizane already kicks us off the couch. There is no way she's going to kick us out of bed. Thankfully we have a really tall bed and she's not big enough to jump on it yet. She currently is sleeping in her crate in our bed room. One day when she gains our trust, she'll get to sleep on a big dog bed on the floor next to our bed. But for now it's the crate.


----------

